# Fun float today



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

Nothing big, just thought i'd post some pics from a little outing I took today paddling through a marsh off the kalamazoo river. The weather was great and the scenery was even better.








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 15, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! Looks like it was a lovely day on the water. Still seems so strange to have open water already.


----------

